# cattle trailer



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

my dad is getting a new cattle trailer and im getting the old one for a decoy trailer. i was just wondering how many guys have done this and if there are any pics out there? thanks


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Weight may be an issue in a soft field.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I used a stock trailor last fall and this spring for snows i never had a problem with weight. And yes i was driving out in the fields this spring.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i have been brainstorming some ideas for the trailer and i cannot wait to get started..too bad it wont be til at least next summer


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Im working on an old two horse bubble nose that was given to me. No joke its ugly as sin. I tinned in the back door and sides and replaced the trailer lights. Im into the trailer for $50. You cant beat that. I still have shelving to put in but it. I will post some pics as soon as the beast is fisnished. Good luck on your trailer. :thumb:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

personally i LOVE customizing my equipment instead of buying a brand new trailer and slapping a decal on the side! cant wait for some pics!


----------

